# Jimmy The MantisFood Collector (comic)



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 28, 2006)

Jimmy The MantisFoodCollector* (short comic) :

http://scruss.com/blog/archives/JimmyTheTu...odCollector.pdf

*whilst reading insert “mantids” instead of “turtles” and you'll be able to sympathize with him more  

by John Kricfalusi

(creator of the ren &amp; stimpy show)


----------

